# top five



## Manny (Aug 9, 2012)

What are the top five techs the judokas in olimpics are using?

Manny


----------



## Gentle Fist (Aug 10, 2012)

What do you mean by tech?  A throw? hand grips? stances? submissions? holds?


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 10, 2012)

I basically only watched the medal matches, but the thing to remember with Judoka is that they commonly have what are referred to as "tokui waza", or favoured techniques. In other words, within Judo, which is a specialist system in and of itself, you get specialists in Osoto Gake, or Seionage, and so on. Then you get the influence of the rules, with certain throws being removed from competition, and you end up with individual practitioners choosing preferred techniques, which might be shared between other competitors, or might not. Overall, though, I saw a fair cross-section, a fair amount of attempted sweeps (kosoto gari, kouchi gari etc), a lot of attempted seionage in various forms, and only occasional attempts at osoto actions. I don't know that anything stood out as the "top five", though, as it changed from men to women competitors, as well as by weight category.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Being heavy? http://www.guampdn.com/article/20120811/SPORTS/208110328/RJ-Phenomenon-sweeps-over-London?odyssey=nav%7Chead


----------



## Manny (Aug 14, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> I basically only watched the medal matches, but the thing to remember with Judoka is that they commonly have what are referred to as "tokui waza", or favoured techniques. In other words, within Judo, which is a specialist system in and of itself, you get specialists in Osoto Gake, or Seionage, and so on. Then you get the influence of the rules, with certain throws being removed from competition, and you end up with individual practitioners choosing preferred techniques, which might be shared between other competitors, or might not. Overall, though, I saw a fair cross-section, a fair amount of attempted sweeps (kosoto gari, kouchi gari etc), a lot of attempted seionage in various forms, and only occasional attempts at osoto actions. I don't know that anything stood out as the "top five", though, as it changed from men to women competitors, as well as by weight category.



Thank you C hris, for example, the few fights I saw at the 2012 olimpics in TKD the most used techs were, roundhouse kicks to the torso (double and triple ones), back kicks to the torso, ax kicks to the head (in side and ouside ones) and punches to the torso (this time at the olimpics I saw several punches that scored) and some side kicks too. Given head/face kicks gave thee points insteda the regular ones, all of the coptetitors become aerial trying to nail the head with their kicks.

I saw maybe thrre or four juod bouts but because of my lack of knolwdege I could not recognize a clean trowing teach, all I saw was pulling  and pussing seeking for the ipon, but again forgive me for my lack of knowledge about olimpic judo.

Manny


----------

